# Any cubers in Harrisonburg, VA?



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 24, 2018)

I forget if I posted something like this a few months ago, but I may have. Basically, I live in a super small town where good jobs are far and few, and my dad got laid off, so we have to move. I was thinking we would move to somewhere like Virginia Beach, but now it turns out we are moving to Harrisonburg. Does anyone know any cubers from that area? I would love to meet some people from the area that share a hobby with me, so I would have something to do without pretending I suddenly love sports. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NewoMinx (May 4, 2019)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I forget if I posted something like this a few months ago, but I may have. Basically, I live in a super small town where good jobs are far and few, and my dad got laid off, so we have to move. I was thinking we would move to somewhere like Virginia Beach, but now it turns out we are moving to Harrisonburg. Does anyone know any cubers from that area? I would love to meet some people from the area that share a hobby with me, so I would have something to do without pretending I suddenly love sports. Thanks in advance.


I know this is kinda late but I am a cuber who lives 5 minutes away from hburg and I know another in the area


----------

